# Brachypelma hamorii Enclosure Help



## Javen Wells (Aug 15, 2019)

I first apologize for this long thread. I just like to add the most detail to help out.

Hello, I have never owned a tarantula before and really want one. I do have Experience with reptiles and amphibians but I have always wanted a tarantula. I was looking into Brachypelma hamorii (Mexican Red Knee) and it seems like a good beginner Tarantula and I have read and watched a lot of videos on them. I have an idea of how to house them so I will tell you what my idea was and correct me if it sounds wrong. I keep trying to look up care sheets but they seem to be oddly vague. Also I do not plan on getting a sling. Im looking to get one in the 2-3 inch range

• A Sterilite 6 Qt Clear Storage Box 13x8x4 (LxWxH)
• Half buried cork bark
• Small and shallow dish for water (honestly I will probably use a water bottle cap if you think that will work)
• Eco earth for subtrate

And no heating element? I see lots of peolle keeping them at room temp. Tarantula will be kept in my room that is naturally 75-80 because I have reptiles with heat lamps in there. Will that be ok?

And do these guys need to be humid? do I just spray substrate.

Feeding. All the care sheets I read say feed them 1-3 times per week, but how much do I feed per feeding like 1 cricket per feeding, Multiple? like I said none of the care sheets were specific. Any other good feeder incects to use? (note: I live in Florida the only roach we can legally have here is Discoid roaches)

and finally (I think lol) How often do you clean out the substrate? or is bio active easier so you dont have to keep removing the spider? (I heard with bioactive you can keep the same substrate in there for years) If bioactive is better what type of soil do you recommend? and what type of clean up crew.


----------



## moricollins (Aug 15, 2019)

Most of the setup you propose sounds good.

Unless your house is really cold (below mid 60s) then no heating is needed.

Don't worry about humidity, just overflow the water dish once a week and it'll be ok.

For feeding: one cricket every 3-4 days will be sufficient.

Most keepers rarely change the substrate, your can spot clean it buy picking out leftover food bits.


----------



## Javen Wells (Aug 15, 2019)

moricollins said:


> Most of the setup you propose sounds good.
> 
> Unless your house is really cold (below mid 60s) then no heating is needed.
> 
> ...


Awesome so the set up sounds good?

Yeah I live in Florida, outside temps dont even get that low unless its our 2 weeks of winter lol

Humidity keeping sounds simple enough. I also forgot to ask do I change out water every day. and do I use regular tap water or do I need to treat it like I do with my reptiles

Do they need a variety of feeders? or do they not get bored with the same old thing. And I was thinking about starting a Disoid roach colony for my other animals. Are Discoid roaches ok for them.

So when you say rarely change substrate, do you mean never or like a once or twice a year. But besides that just basically pick up food bits and poop?


----------



## moricollins (Aug 15, 2019)

I never changed substrate unless I was re housing a tarantula. Yes just pick up leftover food and poop. 

They won't get bored of feeders, in my experience there is VERY little to be gained by changing up the feeders. I've never fed roaches so I can't help you on the discoid question

Regular tap water is generally ok for them. Change the water regularly so it doesn't get gross.


----------



## Javen Wells (Aug 15, 2019)

moricollins said:


> I never changed substrate unless I was re housing a tarantula. Yes just pick up leftover food and poop.
> 
> They won't get bored of feeders, in my experience there is VERY little to be gained by changing up the feeders. I've never fed roaches so I can't help you on the discoid question
> 
> Regular tap water is generally ok for them. Change the water regularly so it doesn't get gross.


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Thekla (Aug 16, 2019)

Javen Wells said:


> I first apologize for this long thread. I just like to add the most detail to help out.
> 
> Hello, I have never owned a tarantula before and really want one. I do have Experience with reptiles and amphibians but I have always wanted a tarantula. I was looking into Brachypelma hamorii (Mexican Red Knee) and it seems like a good beginner Tarantula and I have read and watched a lot of videos on them. I have an idea of how to house them so I will tell you what my idea was and correct me if it sounds wrong. I keep trying to look up care sheets but they seem to be oddly vague. Also I do not plan on getting a sling. Im looking to get one in the 2-3 inch range
> 
> ...


Sounds good.  Just don't forget the ventilation. 



> And no heating element? I see lots of peolle keeping them at room temp. Tarantula will be kept in my room that is naturally 75-80 because I have reptiles with heat lamps in there. Will that be ok?


With those temps you definitely won't need any additional heating at all. They're perfect. Just don't have your T near those heat lamps.



> And do these guys need to be humid? do I just spray substrate.


Juvenile or adult B. hamorii (try to learn the scientific names ) should be kept mostly dry. Overflow the water dish once in a while and she'll be fine. And erase the word 'humidity' from your existence when it comes to Ts. Generally, they need either dry, slightly damp or moist substrate, humidity in the air is irrelevant. 



> Feeding. All the care sheets I read say feed them 1-3 times per week, but how much do I feed per feeding like 1 cricket per feeding, Multiple? like I said none of the care sheets were specific. Any other good feeder incects to use? (note: I live in Florida the only roach we can legally have here is Discoid roaches)


I feed juveniles (that's what you get with 2-3") once a week one prey item (in my case a B. lateralis roach, but a cricket per week is fine). Feeder size should be about the size of their abdomen if it's alive.
My adult B. hamorii gets a meal once or twice a month.



> and finally (I think lol) How often do you clean out the substrate? or is bio active easier so you dont have to keep removing the spider? (I heard with bioactive you can keep the same substrate in there for years) If bioactive is better what type of soil do you recommend? and what type of clean up crew.


I wouldn't use bioactive as bioactive enclosures need to be quite moist for the plants and clean-up crew to thrive. But as @moricollins said, you don't need to change the substrate ever, just pick up uneaten food and boluses when you see them.

You should also read this thread... it has tons of useful information: http://arachnoboards.com/threads/tarantula-information-for-beginners-and-more.318718/

Good luck and welcome to the hobby!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Javen Wells (Aug 16, 2019)

Dont worry I wont forget about ventilation.

Yes, I have a spot for them that is not near the heat lamps.

Yes been trying to memorize the scientific names as I heard they were easier to keep track of than common names like reptiles (lol reptiles are all im used to) although I recognize the spelling but have absolutely no idea how pronounced them haha. And I plan on getting a Juvenile 2-3 inches as I dont want to deal with a sling but still want to watch them grow.

So feed once a week? nice. Is there any other prey item that is good besides crickets. I currently keep crickets, and I have on and off for a couple of years, but I truly hate keeping them I will of course if that is what's best for them.

Cool no substrate change, thats definitely a new one for me.

Thank you for your help and information!


----------



## Javen Wells (Aug 16, 2019)

I also have an unrelated question about care but still about tarantula kepping. I dont know if anyone can help me out with this one but this is the best place to ask.

So I live in Florida. I just recently learned tarantulas are illegal to own here. The funny thing Is, My local reptile shop sells them and I have seen them for sale at convention's.There are even reputable breeders here. I read on the Florida Department of Agriculture website that they are indeed illegal. BUT EVERYONE OWNS THEM HERE. lol very confused. Would like to more if anyone has answers, or if anyone on here is from Florida.

... or did i just read it wrong lol


----------



## viper69 (Aug 17, 2019)

Javen Wells said:


> I also have an unrelated question about care but still about tarantula kepping. I dont know if anyone can help me out with this one but this is the best place to ask.
> 
> So I live in Florida. I just recently learned tarantulas are illegal to own here. The funny thing Is, My local reptile shop sells them and I have seen them for sale at convention's.There are even reputable breeders here. I read on the Florida Department of Agriculture website that they are indeed illegal. BUT EVERYONE OWNS THEM HERE. lol very confused. Would like to more if anyone has answers, or if anyone on here is from Florida.
> 
> ... or did i just read it wrong lol


There's nothing confusing at all. People are breaking the law it seems in your state. No different than people speeding down a road over speed limit.


----------

